# iPhone 4 update disaster - apps and music won't sync



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 27, 2011)

I just updated my iPhone 4 as recommended by apple, backed up my photos on my hard drive because of the warning that some data might be lost. Now all of my music and my apps won't sync, I've gone into the sync options and tried to sync it (though I expected it to sync automatically with the upgrade) but it keeps "failing to start"
WHAT DO I DO?


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2011)

*Thread title edited for clarity


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 27, 2011)

what about the thread subject? any clarity for me there?


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2011)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> what about the thread subject? any clarity for me there?


Sorry, no. I had something similar happen to my iPhone and think I ended up doing a hard reset.

Maybe this thread will help:
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2476093?start=0&tstart=0

PS I only edited the thread title in the hope that it would help you get an answer.


----------



## elbows (Nov 27, 2011)

Is your iTunes the very latest version?


----------



## sim667 (Nov 29, 2011)

Is there a code on the error message '-37' or '-43'

Anything like that?


----------



## tiki (Nov 29, 2011)

'It just works'


----------



## Glitter (Nov 29, 2011)

I did this and I spent HOURS reinstalling it over and over again.

Turns out I'd ticked a box in itunes saying don't sync the music....BUT I can't remember where it was.

Have a good root round itunes. Sorry I'm not much help.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 29, 2011)

The sync apps and music tickbox should be at the top of the respective tabs.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 29, 2011)

I've had a couple of times when the phone wouldn't sync - in general, disconnecting the phone, rebooting it, restarting the computer, then syncing again fixed it. Beyond that, it's hard to say without knowing the exact error message and how exactly you get there.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 29, 2011)

If worse comes to worse shove the phone in DFU mode and restart.


----------

